
Trump “would never get in a self-driving car” - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/03/report-trump-would-never-get-in-a-self-driving-car/
======
LinuxBender
I agree with Mr. Trump _in this specific case._

I work with developers that have the greatest of intentions, but they are
human and bugs happen. Bugs provide a means for malicious people to do bad
things that "should not be possible". Bugs can also be intentional given the
right price and with software, they can target specific people or categories
of people.

I appreciate the theory that computers will make less mistakes than humans
overall. I also appreciate the reality that things will happen that should be
impossible and the safety numbers could get destroyed in 30 seconds by an
angst filled kid that found a script on github to take over cars. Shortly
after the Sony hack, I was discussing this with a member of the Obama
administration and the conclusion we came to was that self driving cars
probably need regulation that is somewhere between current regulation and
medical devices.

I am not in any way saying anyone here should not use self driving cars. I am
just going to distance myself from them until things get a bit battle
hardened.

